

The statisticians at Fox News use classic and novel graphical techniques - fnazeeri
http://simplystatistics.org/2012/11/26/the-statisticians-at-fox-news-use-classic-and-novel-graphical-techniques-to-lead-with-data/

======
sytelus
Some of these seems to be outright lies (like implicitly labeling X axis for
different data points) but other techniques are just well crafted data
illusions and covered well in books such as How to Lie with Statistics
[http://www.amazon.com/How-Lie-Statistics-Darrell-
Huff/dp/039...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Lie-Statistics-Darrell-
Huff/dp/0393310728)

------
Goronmon
The section labelled _Changing the magnitude of units at different x-values_
seems to indicate an actual error rather than any true 'technique' as only the
last value doesn't match up with the axis labels. Though, it seems unlikely
that it was an accidental error.

------
bjhoops1
And is anyone surprised?

